# Coming off Prednisolone



## Trinity22 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Maz

I have been on 25mg Prednisolone for almost 12 weeks and am due to start weening off.  The schedule I have been given is to reduce by 5mg every 4 days - so 20mg for 4 days then 15mg for 4 days until I get to 5mg for 4 days then I stop.

I have read on another thread that the advice was to go lower than this and to take 2.5mg for 4 days and then 2.5mg every other day for 4 doses.

Should I be concerned about coming off abruptly at 5mg or is this correct?

Many thanks

Trinity


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi trinity,

Congrats on your pregnancy 

There is no hard and fast rule for weaning off steroids. Differect clinics have different schedules   I've seen people stop fro 5 or from less. If you still have meds left then there is no harm in reducing even further to 2.5mg daily than 2.5mg alternate days if you wish to. I wouldn't go out your way to get extra meds just to do this though if you have run out 

All the best for your pregnancy and beyond  
Maz x


----------



## Trinity22 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thank you for your reply.  I won't have any spare 5mg tablets left over, only 25mg ones which would be a bit hard to divide into 2.5mg doses!   I'll just have to hope I don't get any withdrawel symptoms going from 5mg to zero.

Thank you for the congratulations on the pregnancy - I still can't believe it is true sometimes!!

Trinity x


----------

